

Obama Unaware as U.S. Spied on World Leaders: Officials - newman314
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304470504579162110180138036-lMyQjAxMTAzMDIwNzEyNDcyWj

======
newman314
It is unclear how he is able to provide "assurances" to the public if he was
supposedly "unaware" of such activities.

So either he knew and is now rapidly trying to backtrack/CYA or he has just
been ignorantly making unqualified statements and being a chump.

